# Is it just me... (dropper seat post)



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Is it just me or are there VERY few dropper seat posts with any offset? Out of all I can find, I only see the newest Specialized Blacklite having and real offset.

Any other fat guys using the new Blacklite with any success? I would LOVE to have a dropper, but I am just over 300 now and I am pretty worried as a result. FWIW, I cannot use a straight post... and no, it is not because I am riding a frame that is too small (it is a monster truck!), it is because the seat tube angle is, IMHO, too steep for this type of bike for someone 6'4".


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey Knight. I just started running the Thomson dropper post and it has 5mm of setback. Not a lot of offset, but still enough for me. And I have the seat as far back as I can get it. It's a way better dropper than the Reverb I had before, which I had to warranty after 4 months of light riding. Got a handful of rides on the Thomson and loving it.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Knight511 said:


> FWIW, I cannot use a straight post... and no, it is not because I am riding a frame that is too small (it is a monster truck!), it is because the seat tube angle is, IMHO, too steep for this type of bike for someone 6'4".


What bike and what size and why do you think the seatpost is too steep for your height? What is it about your riding position that makes you say that?


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

The Thompson's 5mm just wouldn't cut it. I have tried adjusting the seat to the limits of a zero offset (where I would be forced to ride with it) and I end up with pretty extreme knee pain because my knees are so far forward of the pedals (pushing backwards strains the knees badly).



TooTallUK said:


> What bike and what size and why do you think the seatpost is too steep for your height? What is it about your riding position that makes you say that?


2013 Specialized Camber Comp XL frame. If my seat is pushed further forward, my knees are dead from stressing them pedaling. Trust me, I know my fit well. The OEM spec seat post is great with the offset it came with which is about 20mm.... I switched to a Thompson setback because I got it cheap, but it is only about half the setback of the OEM and I have the seat pegged all the way back on it. The Thompson does okay with the seat that far back because it has a larger clamping area.

I am 6'4" with long legs. Getting the bike with the right reach (top tube length) leaves me needing a set back post. Definitely not a big deal, it would be nice to have a bit more angle to the seat tube to reduce the need for the larger set back.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was just checking the well of knowledge to see if I was missing anything on the market... I will just patiently weight (pun) while I shed a bit more and then go with the Blacklite. Not too big of a deal.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I think from an engineering stand point a dropper seat post with to much set back would not work. The stresses on it would be crazy specially on the post and certain failure.....
Just my thought.....
Maybe you need a bigger frame or one with a longer top tube? I assume you can't so you are trying to work with what you got.....

I am taller then you with long arms 6' 7" and ride a XXL Turner RFX.
I have no need for a layback seat post......not even close.
And my LEV works like a charm!
Just my 0.02 cents


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

KS Dropzone has 20-30mm offset depending on which website/catalogue you read. The 2012/2013 batch are much improved over previous posts.
Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Dawgprimo said:


> I think from an engineering stand point a dropper seat post with to much set back would not work. The stresses on it would be crazy specially on the post and certain failure.....
> Just my thought.....


That is what I think too... just adding leverage to the moving parts.



> Maybe you need a bigger frame or one with a longer top tube? I assume you can't so you are trying to work with what you got.....


Not likely. To get the proper reach, I dropped 20mm from the stem from 110 to 90. L frame was too short of top tube and the XL was just right, but I like the shorter stem a bit more.



> I am taller then you with long arms 6' 7" and ride a XXL Turner RFX.
> I have no need for a layback seat post......not even close.
> And my LEV works like a charm!
> Just my 0.02 cents


From what I can find about the RFX, it has a slacker seat tube angle than the Camber (72.5 vs 70)... that would actually support what I said before. A degree or 2 and I would be perfectly fine, but it is a much bigger difference... using the dumbed down figure of 1cm per degree, you would end up exactly where I need... 2cm further back.

I love my bike and don't have any plans on changing. I live/ride in North Texas, for crying out loud. I don't NEED a dropper post, it would just be nice. :lol:


----------



## chizler62 (Oct 31, 2009)

Check the front center of the bike rather than the top tube length. From the front axle center to the bottom bracket center. Use this in the future for fitment. Companies will play with head tube angles and seat tube angles to get that top tube measurement where "it's marketable". 
I'd say 6'4" with "long legs' may see a measurement at 670mm or so? 
What is yours?


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

The Black Mamba, Joplin, and Giant's post also have an offset. I forget if the Gravity Dropper also has an offset.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Just to reemphasize, I have NO PROBLEMS with the fit of my bike. The bike in 100% OEM trim fits perfectly. The bike comes with an offset seat post, so I was only checking to see if there were other aftermarket dropper posts that did too. 

This thread had nothing to do with the usual "My bike doesn't fit, please help me put a band aid on it" question. The bike fits and fits well. The only thing I had to change to dial in the fit was a slightly shorter stem. The question about an offset post doesn't always mean the frame is too small... believe it or not, some bikes are actually designed to use an offset post.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> KS Dropzone has 20-30mm offset depending on which website/catalogue you read. The 2012/2013 batch are much improved over previous posts.
> Sent from my Lumia 920 using Board Express


Thanks for pointing me back to KS. I guess I have overlook the Dropzone (or had thought it didn't have a remote for some reason).


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

Giant Contact Switch Seatpost - I have this one, it is offset. It is a good dropper post, but some have a couple of easily solved issues, namely: a somewhat finicky cable adjustment and need for cable lube if has been sitting around for awhile. I am speaking of the old model, which you may have to go to e-bay for, as giant has completely redesigned it for next year. If you can find one, however, you can get a very good dropper post for a very reasonable price. See Giant Contact Switch Seatpost thread.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

Are some of the dropper seat post alot better than others? I noticed the Gravity got great reviews for a budget model.


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

Depends on the type of post and year. GD reviews have been good for reliability. But that is mostly because it is a mechanical post and it has notches for position height rather than infinite adjust of air posts. As a mechanical post it will be a bit heavier than an air post. The GD also has its cable on the post rather than the post head which cleans up cable clutter under the seat. Honestly I think most of the knocks against the GD is the b/c of the nasty rubber boot. Sorry, it doesn't look like GD comes with an offset.

The 2012 and newer batches of Reverb and KS seem to also get good reviews. The Reverb remote uses a hydraulic lever while the KS uses cable but the actual remote lever is probably the most ergonomic. KS is available in nor sizes, width, length, offset, and amount, of drop compared to Reverb. Reverb tends to be pricier and also offers an internal cable routing model (aka Stealth). The KS LEV has the cable on the post by the seat collar.

it really depends on what you want from a post and your needs (e.g., offset, 27mm diameter, etc).


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

Thanks alot, this is new to me I am just getting into bicycles. Does anybody make them that drop 6 to 8 inches?

I ride a xxl and run the post up 10 inches, so I want to drop alot. I am a stand up masher.


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

The Black Mamba had the most at 9" but I believe it has been discontinued and I am not sure if RASE has put out their successor post yet. Check their website although I am sure it will say, "coming spring 2013"


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

Thanks

Well according to the reviews the Black Mamba is not very good, what else is there that has a wide range of adjustment that actually works?


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

I reality, you may find that 3 or 4 inches of adjust ability is all that you use on the fly.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

That s fine I just want finish this bike, I am real close for a rookie.

I run the post out 10 inches but then I am afraid of endowing going down steps because I run a comfort seat and cannot get back right, I have always been a lazy rider.


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

KS offers a 6" dropper in the LEV and Supernatural lines, neither of which though have an offset. I thought the GD came in a 6" travel too?, maybe check out their website. Welcome to the world of dropper posts that can be summed in a word: compromise. Oh and all have terrible reviews for reliability, the recent batches of some just less so. Dropper posts are not maintenance nor headache free.


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I read good reliable reviews on the Gravity Dropper but it only does 4 inches.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

I was using the black mamba rase post...lasted probably 4 years under my 260 lbs, although my height probably contributed to its demise (7ft and running it at full extension for climbs). The bolts holding the part attaching to the saddle rails to the remainder of the post sheared off, fortunately without injury. Up to that point, it had been quite reliable, and my only chronic complaint was a bit of rotational play. 

Loved the 9 inch drop...at my height, I really prefer slamming the seat down fully for descents, especially the Southern California steep descents we have.

Am curious to see if and when the new Rase comes out...


----------



## Realslowww (May 17, 2011)

I am thinking the same thing, I want one but want the right one.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I am looking at both Specialized Command Post and the KS Dropzone for an offset dropper. Reliability is key, and yeah, you have to read between the lines on the reviews. I am a researcher-shopper, so I will watch this thread for some key insights. 
2013 Fuel EX8, 6'1", 230#. Standard legs, long torso, crazy proportions, need offset, or I am all out of whack.

edit-corrected Dropzone mfg.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2007)

You mean KS dropzone, not GD. Giant also has an offset dropper. The thing I like about the more recent KS design though is that the cable/seat actuator is located on the front of the post and less likely to get gunk from the rear tire into it. That design is also more friendly for those that need an extension bar when transporting the bike on a forked hitch rack.


----------

